# 6 acres in N. Florida



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

Perfect for someone who wants the small farm, or just a bit of space to themselves. 6 fenced and x-fenced acres, older 2/1 mobile home in good condition, 2 sheds (1 metal storage shed, 1 "custom" built shed originally for my rabbits- 10x12, 1 side solid, 3 sides wire, concrete paver floor), deep well (~360 feet, into the aquifer. Location is great for solar, if you want to build, you can live in the mobile while building, or just live in the mobile like I did. I moved because I wanted more land (bought 19 acres, still a work in progress). Now I would like to be rid of the mortgage on this place.

http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/grd/3998543150.html

Mary Beth


----------



## JoshandDiane (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you have any additional photos of the house and sheds?

Josh and Diane


----------

